# best buzzbait



## mooreman (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi everybody I was just wondering I was going to start fishing with a buzzbait I never have does anyone have a favorite one or think one is better than the others thanks.


----------



## Crankb8 (Jan 1, 2009)

Mr. Smallie makes his own buzzbaits they must be pretty good he catches lots of bass on them probably some other guys on here do to maybe they will sell you a couple homemade buzzers are usually better than storebought in my opinion.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Boo Yah and Strike King. 

I haven't had luck with a double buzz. 

To me it's more about colors. I have cheap ones from Wal Mart that work just as good. Just got to find the right color same as spinner baits. 

Lately for me it's been Sexy Shad it works great.


----------



## meatwad (Sep 29, 2004)

Chatter Buzz It is my hands down favorite. The blade can be adjusted to hit against the lead of the bait to create a different kind of chattering. There are other buzz baits that do similar things like metal on metal contact but it just doesn't have the sound I prefer. Chatter Buzz


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

zorro head knocker


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Chatter Baits also work well. 

Buzzbaits also work like spinnerbaits you can widen them to make them slower. Just make sure your retrive is fast enough to keep it up or you just got a really big spinner.


----------



## mooreman (Jul 7, 2008)

meatwad said:


> Chatter Buzz It is my hands down favorite. The blade can be adjusted to hit against the lead of the bait to create a different kind of chattering. There are other buzz baits that do similar things like metal on metal contact but it just doesn't have the sound I prefer. Chatter Buzz


Where can I get the chatter buzz does walmart have them?


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Although the skirts get messed up/torn off pretty easily, I still like the wally world specials at a buck. Have also done well with homemade mini dually with chartreuse crappie tube superglued in place. Strike king mini pro buzz is a great small buzzer. Last one is a homemade 1/8 oz with extra long marabou tail and peacock feathers running along the bottom center. I nearly lipped about a 4lber this morning on it. Got to within a foot of my hand, did a tail dance and jumped and spit it back.


----------



## meatwad (Sep 29, 2004)

The only place Ican find chatter buzzes any more is online. http://www.orderoutdoors.com/store_c.asp?itemmfgSelect=Chatter+Buzz

Other people carry them online and sometimes you can get them at more specialized stores.


----------



## mooreman (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks everybody for your help I got a boo yah buzz yesterday and thinking about ordering a chatter buzz Thanks again it really helped.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

I have had anything on the double buzz JamesT but yeah the skirts do suck and move easy on the Wally World ones but they work. 

to me it's just finding the right color. you can also order better skirts from online.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

mooreman said:


> Where can I get the chatter buzz does walmart have them?


landbigfish has them get the 1/2 oz


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I just bent the wire down on the wally world buzzer to make the blade hit the weight. Haven't fished it yet.


----------



## 614-bass (Jul 22, 2008)

cavitron or warrior 
cavitron can be fished extremly slow compared to other buzzbaits
and i like the head design on warriors 
but buy a couple different ones and find out what fits your needs


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

meatwad said:


> The only place Ican find chatter buzzes any more is online. http://www.orderoutdoors.com/store_c.asp?itemmfgSelect=Chatter+Buzz
> 
> Other people carry them online and sometimes you can get them at more specialized stores.


land big fish has them !!!!!!!but the outdoor.com is cheeper


----------



## The Saint (Apr 13, 2009)

strike king


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

Another vote for Cavitron, but if I want a different sound I might throw a Hoppy's buzzer or something with a clacker. Loudest buzzbait I've used is the old Hogan's (I think that's the name) which had a brass willow leaf blade as a clacker. On the other hand, I've found most triple wing baits are actually quieter (or at least seem to be).


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

If you're still looking for Chatter Buzz baits, just saw all four sizes - 1/8, 1/4, 3/8 and 1/2 ounce -- at Bob's Outdoor Supply on Union Street in Newark


----------



## warrior baits (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't know if you guys have ever tried ours, but you will not find a slower running buzzbait anywhere. It planes out quicker and you can slow it to a very slow crawl to where the blades are barely moving. Check it out if you get some time.


----------



## bassman1976 (Sep 13, 2006)

arky buzzbaits


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Mr. Buzzkill the Chatter Buzz clone.


----------



## mooreman (Jul 7, 2008)

Do they come in the color black?


----------



## jonaddis84 (Sep 24, 2009)

I like the Clacker, those are two 8" lures next to it


----------

